# blonde or brunette?



## kimmy (Dec 23, 2007)

or




or
something else?

the blonde posted above is just a general idea. it was kind of straw coloured and i wasn't big on that...i'm thinking now maybe more of a sandy colour. but you get the idea...


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2007)

Hard question! I like both but i think brunette suits you more


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with Nunu!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 24, 2007)

I like the Brunette.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 24, 2007)

The brunette color brings out your eye color and skin tone.  In addition, it's a very pretty color.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 24, 2007)

You are so gorgeous that you could wear either. In this case, I vote blonde, because I love that particular shade. Perhaps low/highlights....best of both??


----------



## ash10spro (Dec 24, 2007)

i would vote blonde =) i think it suits you really well. but yet again, i think you look great as a brunette too. or perhaps pick the one you like more and get highlights/lowlights like someone else posted. that way you can have both if you really cant decide. =)


----------



## NubianHoneii (Dec 24, 2007)

I like the blonde. The coloring is beautiful on you.


----------



## frocher (Dec 24, 2007)

I really like you as a brunette.  It's a nice contrast with your eyes and complexion.


----------



## maggysfbayb (Dec 24, 2007)

Brunette looks better with your eyes.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 24, 2007)

I love the blonde! Maybe you could add some bright highlights to change it up a bit that would look really cute too.


----------



## lovelylass (Dec 24, 2007)

You suit both but I prefer the brunnette


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2007)

I think brunette brings out your eyes more and suits your complextion.  I chose "other" because I would like to suggest going a shade or two lighter than the pic you posted.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 24, 2007)

Lucky girl you can wear both beautifully! I really can't decide. Whichever you pick though, I def think you should get highlights/lowlights to add depth


----------



## goink (Dec 24, 2007)

I say brunette.
Like the above posters have stated: it brings out your eyes
It also makes your skin appear more tanned (or maybe it's just the lighting)


----------



## Hilly (Dec 24, 2007)

Kimmy! I think you would look fab with a dark, dark red...like a bugandy/plum red. Feria makes an awesome black cherry red or something like that.


----------



## KaylaGrace (Dec 24, 2007)

I like the brunette.


----------



## courtneyCORPSE (Dec 24, 2007)

I like both, 
but the brunette really makes your eyes stand out. :]


----------



## user79 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think brunette suits you much, much more.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 26, 2007)

Brunette. It looks so dramatic and suits your features more. You look like Angelina Jolie when she was blonde in the first pic. That's complimentary.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 26, 2007)

I like the blonde the better out of those two, but I think you'd look GREAT with light-to-medium auburn/red hair.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 2, 2008)

i looove your hair brunette


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Feb 27, 2008)

Both suit you well, but I prefer you brunette hun.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Feb 27, 2008)

I say blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I think it looks softer and prettier.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 27, 2008)

brunette looks better on you, its looks healthy and has shine brings out your pretty eyes


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_I say blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think it looks softer and prettier._


----------

